# Margarita Salmon



## hunter rose (Nov 2, 2017)

BBQ smoked salmon for dinner tonight. I'm calling this Margarita Salmon as it has a salty and sweet glaze made with a salty seafood rub I made, Wildflower honey, tequila and lime.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 2, 2017)

Siunds like a great start
Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 3, 2017)

Man, that looks & sounds fantastic!
Al


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 4, 2017)

HR, looks good !


----------



## griz400 (Nov 4, 2017)

That is a good looking filet there .. points to you


----------



## cmayna (Nov 4, 2017)

How did it turn out?  Any finished pics?  is that a piece of alder that the fish is laying on?  Temp?  Always looking for new Salmon recipes?


----------



## hunter rose (Nov 10, 2017)

cmayna said:


> How did it turn out?  Any finished pics?  is that a piece of alder that the fish is laying on?  Temp?  Always looking for new Salmon recipes?


That is a finished filet... IT 135 - 140. I cooked it with Pecan. Very moist... It is laying on a custom cutting board.


----------



## jslay (Jan 21, 2018)

That looks and sounds awesome! 
I love smoked salmon, and this sounds like a really good twist on it.  Might have to get your recipe, if you don't mind sharing it


----------



## hunter rose (Jan 21, 2018)

Like most salmon recipes, it is fairly simple. Take your favorite seafood rub (like Old Bay or similar) and sprinkle it over the fish. If it has a decent salt content, use it to dry brine the fish a few hours prior. In a bowl, add the juice from 3 or 4 limes (3 tablespoons), another 3 tablespoons of tequila and I used another 3 tablespoons of wildflower honey. Pour it over the salmon and slice up some more lime slices to cook on the salmon. I cooked at 250 to 135 - 140 Internal, depending how well done you like the fish. I did cook on a silicon mat to make it a bit easier. Once you get the color you want, sprinkle some brown sugar with a little more rub on the top of the fish. Enjoy.


----------



## dls1 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hunter,

The salmon looks and sounds great. I've used a recipe quite similar to yours in the past, always with good results. The only difference is that with salmon I go with a finish IT of 117F-!20F.

Nice job!


----------



## jslay (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks, Hunter Rose!

I will definitely have to give this a try.  And being a beekeeper, I have plenty of honey.


----------



## hunter rose (Jan 21, 2018)

Is there a big flavor difference from honey you make to what we can usually buy in the stores? Like, is what we buy diluted?


----------



## hunter rose (Jan 21, 2018)

dls1 said:


> Hunter,
> 
> The salmon looks and sounds great. I've used a recipe quite similar to yours in the past, always with good results. The only difference is that with salmon I go with a finish IT of 117F-!20F.
> 
> Nice job!



You can't completely go by IT on salmon in my experience. When it starts to get the white stuff coming to the top, it is usually done.


----------



## jslay (Feb 7, 2018)

hunter rose said:


> Is there a big flavor difference from honey you make to what we can usually buy in the stores? Like, is what we buy diluted?



Most of the honey you buy in the store is also pure honey and not diluted or cut with sugar, otherwise they cannot advertise it as "pure" honey.   However, it is usually heat processed, which does affect the flavor.   Raw honey, like I process from my hives, tastes much better.   I've had several people tell me that my honey is the best they have tasted.  ;-)


----------



## idahopz (Feb 7, 2018)

Great idea!


----------



## dls1 (Feb 7, 2018)

hunter rose said:


> You can't completely go by IT on salmon in my experience. When it starts to get the white stuff coming to the top, it is usually done.



Hunter,

In a sense, we're in agreement. That "white stuff", a clear protein known as albumin, is forced to the surface as the fish is heated. When it's expelled to the surface it changes from clear liquid and coagulates to a more solid state and turns white. That normally happens when the core internal temperature hits around 120F±. At that point, the fish has entered the realm of being overcooked, and becoming dried out. In the way, the visible presence of albumin is sort of like nature's version of those pop up timers that many turkeys come with.


----------

